# Building a wake maker and need to switch polarity



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

Why forward and reverse? I would mount it just sub-surface with the prop towards the spread and let her rip. The waves will give all kinds of motion to the spread. Combined with a jerk cord this could really bring things to life.


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Right... if you reverse the red and black wire... your trolling motor will be no more...


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

gun870guy said:


> Right... if you reverse the red and black wire... your trolling motor will be no more...


What do you mean no more? It works when I reverse it....... I just want it on a switch were I can turn off the trolling motor and switch polarity and turn it back on...... There is no longer a propeller on it! It is a pulley where the trolling motor went and I'm puttin 3 more pulleys on a pole then runnin string around them and putting decoys on the string so they run around on my string and through the pulleys!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally don't know, but throw up some pics when you are done. Sounds like you are making one similar to the Commander's


----------



## OFSB Guy 62 (Jan 16, 2011)

You could us a double pole double throw switch to provide forward and reverse.


----------



## waterfowlah (Apr 4, 2008)

Try a flasher for blinkers on a truck. It wont run in reverse, but it will pulse. I did this with a bige pump and a Decoy to make ripples in the water.:thumbs_up


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Trevorfox34 said:


> What do you mean no more? It works when I reverse it....... I just want it on a switch were I can turn off the trolling motor and switch polarity and turn it back on...... There is no longer a propeller on it! It is a pulley where the trolling motor went and I'm puttin 3 more pulleys on a pole then runnin string around them and putting decoys on the string so they run around on my string and through the pulleys!


I was under the impression that there was a rectifier and some other components in the housing besides the windings for the motor... If you can reverse the polarity on the motor and not melt it down, then it goes straight to the windings.. Sorry, I gave inacurate info, I will go back to the corner and watch....


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

A double throw switch is usually the answer, but I suspect the trolling motor will pull more amps that most regular switches can handle which is usually at the most 20 amps. You can do it with a set of relays to handle the higher amps, but an easier way would be to use a control for an atv winch as it will handle the amps and is easy to wire up. If you need more info, send me a PM and I will try to answer your question better.

HERE IS THE RELAY SET UP, BUT THE WINCH CONTROLLER DOES THE SAME THING IN A SINGLE SIMPLE PACKAGE


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

Just curious about the original switch could it be wired back in?


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

allensfoto said:


> Just curious about the original switch could it be wired back in?


x2 use the original forward reverse switch off the trolling motor.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well the original switch is a turn handle so I'd have to have this 2 foot long pole so I could switch polarity and I was trying to avoid that....I'm going to lowes tomorrow and see what I can come up with on the double throw switch! And yes its just like the commanders but I only have 14.00 dollars into it! Thanks for all the input!


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

you could use a winch relay but they are not cheap $100? Your going to need somthing that can handel 150 amps or so 

http://compare.ebay.com/like/220624357543?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y 
you would also need a switch with this relay.


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

How many amps is the motor?


----------



## allensfoto (Nov 19, 2010)

i had to remove the housing on mine to replace the cord .. mine had a set clip. or something like those three sided washers.. if you could slip it off and get an appliance knob to fit it you could avoid the long handle.. just a thought..


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I would love to see pics when you are done. Thanks


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Atv winch contactor can be had for around $23 on ebay and add a simple a constant on - off -on switch and you have control of the motor. High amp power and ground to the contactor, then to motor, and low amp power to switch then off each side of switch to two wires on contactor. 

*ATV Contactor*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Winch-C...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item588f876e2c

*Constant On-Off-On Switch*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKER-SWIT..._Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item25697732d0

*Momentary (On)-Off-(On) switch*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKER-SWIT..._Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item231668c029


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I would love to see pics when you are done. Thanks


 Yes ser i sure will post em and ill put yall a video up!


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

TC-CountryBoy said:


> Atv winch contactor can be had for around $23 on ebay and add a simple a constant on - off -on switch and you have control of the motor. High amp power and ground to the contactor, then to motor, and low amp power to switch then off each side of switch to two wires on contactor.
> 
> *ATV Contactor*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Winch-C...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item588f876e2c
> ...


This is what I have decided to do! I appreciate your help bud!


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

deanzr2 said:


> How many amps is the motor?


Not sure on the amps bud! I found it in the garage and had a bent shaft so I donated it to my wake maker haha


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

gun870guy said:


> I was under the impression that there was a rectifier and some other components in the housing besides the windings for the motor... If you can reverse the polarity on the motor and not melt it down, then it goes straight to the windings.. Sorry, I gave inacurate info, I will go back to the corner and watch....


No ser I didn't mean to offend you at all! If anything stand in front and give me some ideas! I sure do appreciate the help bud!


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

radio shack may have a 3 way switch... on, off, reverse


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

If it's a 12v TM it should be less than 50 amps, IIRC. If the board and speed controller still work, reusing it would be your best bet IMO. 

Going with a DPDT switch and solenoid is gonna give you 100% power when the switch is thrown, with no way to control the output of the TM.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Use the original switch. The two foot handle is just linkage, the switch itself will be smaller. If you can get the speed controls too that would be a bonus. Longer battery life on the slower speeds.


----------



## Rollin Ron (Feb 6, 2003)

Search "high amperage rocker switch" I found a 50 amp switch for under $12. good luck Ron


----------

